# Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter



## viel_keine_Ahnung (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Überwinterung von __ Schnecken im (total) zugefrohrenen Weinfass?

Lasst ihr sie drin? 

Holt ihr welche rein in den Keller, zur Neupopulation im nächsten Jahr?

Ich glaube nämlich, meine Schneckeneier vom letzten Jahr haben es nicht geschafft
und die 2 Schnecken waren bereits vor dem richtigen Winter tot.


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Eine Verständnisfrage...
Ist es Dir nicht möglich, das Weinfass frostgeschützt zu stellen über den Winter?


----------



## lemanie (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Ich hänge mich mal an:

Wie sieht das im Miniteich aus, der vermutlich auch zufriert?
Oder bringt da ein Eisfreihalter etwas?

Melanie


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Ist es Dir nicht möglich, das Weinfass frostgeschützt zu stellen über den Winter?



Nein, leider nicht. dann müsste ich alles raus reißen, Lebensraum "zerstören", in den Keller oder so schleppen und dort wieder einrichten.

Letztes Jahr habe ich mit dem Fass als solches im Winter gute Erfahrung gemacht. Hab ne Plastikflasche mit Sand und Wasser rein gestopft (Hält nicht Eisfrei, nimmt aber die Eisspannungen etwas auf) und das System hat von Anfang des Jahres gut funktioniert. 

Super Wasser, Planzen toll..... alles gut.

Hab dann neue Schnecken gekauft und die haben sich prächtig vermehrt jetzt.....System läuft - samt Sommerquartier für ein paar Fischchen (die kommen natürlich rein im Winter) 


Gruß

Olav


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Hallo Olav,
da du ja nicht in Sibieren wohnst, würde ich das Weinfass im Winter von außen dämmen. Es werden da eine Menge von Materialien anboten. Noppenfolie, Vliese, Styropor, ect..
Ein Kannichendraht rund um den Bottich - mit ungef. 20cm Abstand - und den Zwischenraum mit Laub aufgefüllt - wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Da freuen sich auch noch alle anderen Garteninsekten

petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Hi Olav,
wenn Du die Fische für den Winter reinholst.... sie vermutlich in eine AQ setzt.... können da die Schnecken nicht dazu?


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Also das mit den "Schnecken dazu" habe ich ja schon geplant, aber vielleicht 10 oder so.......was ist aber mit den Anderen???

Und das mit dem Einpacken!?!? Klingt gut, aber bei ner ganzen Zeit unter 0 (wie letzten Winter) nutzt das nichts....es geht durch......

Überleben Schnecken denn "nur", wenn es "flüssig" bleibt???


Gruß

Olav


----------



## niri (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Hallo Olav,

das Einpacken nutzt bei meinen Miniteichen und Becken sehr viel. Die Eingepackten frieren nie durch, auch bei harten Wintern im Gegensatz zu den ungeschützten Gefäßen.  Wir wohnen allerdings im relativ milden Rhein-Main-Gebiet. In manchen durchgefrorenen Gefäßen waren nach dem Auftauen im Frühjahr trotzdem einige putzmuntere erwachsene Schnecken drin.

LG
Ina


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Moin.

Die Schnecken, welche ich letztens im Flohmarkt angeboten hatte, sind alle in einem Miniteich (runder Mörtelkübel) über den Winter gekommen - ohne Frostschutz!
Wir hatten hier bis zu -17°C oder so  und viel Schnee gabs zwischenzeitlich auch. Denke der Mini war komplett durch gefroren.
Im Hauptteich hat es sehr viele erwachsene Spitzschlammschnecken dahin gerafft (im Frühjahr massenhaft leere Gehäuse), im Miniteich auch einige. Aber gekippt ist da trotzdem nichts.

Mit der Überwinterung von Spitzschlammschnecken (großen) im warmen AQ habe ich vor vielen Jahren (so 1994/1995 herum) schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie verstarben (Hunger? Alter?) und das Wasser machte entsprechende Probleme...


----------



## shake (12. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Ich habe auch einen Mini-Teich, so nen Mörtelpott. Habe den ersten Winter hinter mir und habe zwar auch Schnecken überwintert. Aber im zugefrorenen Mini-Teich kamen im Frühjahr auch von alleine wieder ganz viele Schnecken zutage. Sogar soviele, dass ich einige verschenkt habe.

Überwintert habe ich die Schnecken einfach in nem größeren Glaspott, da die Pflanzen rein, die überwintern sollten. Ok, da haben es ein paar nicht geschafft, u. a. weil die Schnecken sie irgendwann angeknabbert haben. Der Pott stand auf nem Tisch in der Nähe eines Nordfensters in einem kühlen Raum.

Musste auch da mal Schneckeneier entsorgen weil es sonst zuviele geworden wären...


----------



## sabine42 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Hi,

meine haben den Winter im Faß ohne besondere Aktionen gut überstanden - es gibt reichlich Nachwuchs.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Dachfrosch (17. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

ich lasse meine Schnecken im Winter auch in den Teichen, und die frieren jedes Jahr komplett durch. Es ist total faszinierend, wenn im Frühling die Schnecken wieder "auftauen"


----------



## Tomke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Hallo, hab dazu auch mal eine Frage:
wieviel Schnecken haltet Ihr denn so im Miniteich?
Habe z.Zt. 6 kleine Posthörnchen und bestimmt 60 Mini-Spitzhörnchen, alle in zwei Eimern verteilt, da noch zu klein für den Teich. Da wollte ich allerdings auch nicht zuviele reinsetzen, da ja sind schon welche drin sind.
Also wenn die alle überleben bei dieser meiner Pflege... tja, dann muß ich mir was einfallen lassen.
Was meint Ihr denn, wieviele sind in Ordnung im Miniteich/Fassteich?
Danke, Heike


----------



## Dachfrosch (18. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Ich habe vier in meinen 60 Liter Teich gesetzt gehabt und sie haben sich vermehrt wie die Karnickel  Jetzt klaube ich manchmal die Gelege ab, damit ich nicht irgendwann ein Schneckenfass ohne Wasser habe


----------



## Tomke (18. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Hallo Suni,

heute habe ich mal wieder Wasserwechsel in meinem 10l-Eimer mit den 6 Posthörnchen gemacht - und GELEGE GEFUNDEN!!!     Die sind doch noch so klein...!? 
Aber da ich auf Posthörnchen stehe, laß ich das mal.
Wenn meine gefühlten 60 Spitzhörnchen damit auch bald anfangen, muß ich langsam aufpassen. Hab aber ein schlechtes Gewissen, sind doch Lebewesen. 

Fressen die sich auch gegenseitig?
Und ganz wichtig: wie oft machst Du Wasserwechsel in Deinem 60l Teich mit den vielen Schnecken??

Danke, Heike


----------



## niri (18. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Hallo Heike,

am Anfang habe ich mir auch sehr viele Gedanken gemacht über die Bewohner meiner Minis und Kübel: im ersten Miniteich-Jahr  die Schnecken in einem großen Glas im Keller überwintert usw. Später, als meine Miniteiche immer mehr wurden , war das nicht mehr möglich überall die Schneckenpopulationen sehr genau zu beobachten . In meinen Minis sind recht viele Schnecken. Aber ich habe mittlerweile festgestellt, dass die Population sich selbst natürlich reguliert. Das Futterangebot bestimmt, wieviele Lebewesen davon leben können. Das gilt auch für Insektenlarven usw.

LG
ina


----------



## Tomke (18. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Hallo Ina,
danke, ja ich mach mir wirklich oft zuviele Gedanken. 
Und danke, ich werde, wenn mein Fassteich "steht", die Schneckchen reinsetzen und abwarten was passiert.  

Liebe Grüße,
Heike


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (19. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Schnecken im Weinfass im Winter*

Hallo ihr,

also ich habe mit 5 Schnecken angefangen in diesem Frühjahr (weil ja leider alle im Winter "verstorben" waren). 3 Posthorn und 2 Spitze (weiß nicht genau welche es sind). Jetzt habe ich bestimmt 30 Posthörner drin. die wachsen und gedeihen prima und das Wasser ist klasse. Der Wasserwechsel ist für die Schnecken kaum nötig (nur zu warm darf es wohl nicht werden, aber das ist diesen "Sommer" ja auch kaum möglich), die freuen sich über die Algen. Allerdings habe ich auch kräftig Sauerstoffspender drin (für die Fischchen) und für die muss ich natürlich jede Woche ca. das halbe Wasser raus schmeißen.

Ich habe ja (wie viel finden - verbotenerweise) die kleinen Fische drin und die machen sich hier und da über die Schneckeneier her.

Ich denke, dass das, was die Heike sagt stimmt - die Population regelt sich von alleine.

Ich werde im Winter ein paar mit ins Aquarium sezten und der Rest muss halt durch den Eiskanal..... 


Gruß

Olav


----------

